# Tool zum Einfügen in Oracle DB



## thE_29 (13. Dez 2004)

HiHo!

Ich bräuchte ein Tool mit dem ich aus einer Datei SQL Befehle einfügen kann (aber auch PL/SQL Befehle => daran scheitert es ja immer!)


Kennt jemand solche Tools ?

Achja, das ganze bräuchte ich für Linux!


----------



## foobar (13. Dez 2004)

Ich finde Tora ganz gut. 
http://www.globecom.net/tora/


----------



## abollm (13. Dez 2004)

Was meinst du genau mit "aus einer Datei SQL Befehle einfügen kann (aber auch PL/SQL Befehle)"?

Du kannst z.B. jederzeit mit SQL*Plus SQL-Anweisungen (SELECT, INSERT, UPDATE) ausführen. Und SQL*Plus ist auf jeder Plattform verfügbar. Damit kannst du auch jederzeit PL/SQL-Befehle aus einer Datei ausführen.


----------



## thE_29 (13. Dez 2004)

kostetz aber was?
oder wo bekomme ich SQL*PLUS her?


----------



## abollm (13. Dez 2004)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kostetz aber was?
> oder wo bekomme ich SQL*PLUS her?


Hä...?
SQL*Plus ist ein Oracle-Tool, das auf jedem standardmäßig konfiguriertem Oracle-Client verfügbar ist.

Außerdem ist der Tipp von foobar auch nicht schlecht, da "TOra" aus dem Hause Quest kommt. Quest ist _der_ Hersteller von Oracle-Tools, z.B. neben TOra auch Toad und SQL Navigator (mit dem arbeite ich übrigens). Von Toad gibt es m.W. auch eine kostenlose Version mit eingeschränkter Funktion. Musst 'mal schauen.


----------



## thE_29 (13. Dez 2004)

aha, naja, also ich finde nix von SQL*Plus (der tools ordner ist leer)

Ich probiers halt mit Tora


----------



## abollm (13. Dez 2004)

Ich habe leider gerade keinen Linux-Rechner mit Oracle zur Verfügung. Würde mich aber schon wundern, wenn auf deiner Kiste ein Oracle-Client ohne SQL*Plus installiert ist. Das nur einmal so als Randbemerkung.

Allerdings muss ich auch bekennen, dass SQL*Plus für manche Leute arg gewöhnungsbedürftig ist. Man kann es ansatzweise mit dem alten UNIX-Editor "vi" vergleichen (bei dem graust es mich nur an den Gedanken, damit arbeiten zu _müssen_).


----------



## foobar (13. Dez 2004)

> Allerdings muss ich auch bekennen, dass SQL*Plus für manche Leute arg gewöhnungsbedürftig ist. Man kann es ansatzweise mit dem alten UNIX-Editor "vi" vergleichen (bei dem graust es mich nur an den Gedanken, damit arbeiten zu _müssen_).


SQL*Plus ist am besten mit dem SQL-Client von MySql vergleichbar. SQL*Plus ist eine interaktive Shell, mit der man Sql-Statements absetzen kann. Ist zwar nicht besonders komfortabel, aber dennoch ausreichend.


----------



## thE_29 (13. Dez 2004)

mh, irgendwie geht mit dem Tora der PLSQL blödsinn net!

Hab das gerade gefunden (sqlplus)

Dann kommt da das:

Error6 initializing SQL*PLUS

weil er irgendne Datei nicht findet. na super!!


----------



## foobar (13. Dez 2004)

> mh, irgendwie geht mit dem Tora der PLSQL blödsinn net!


Doch das funzt. Was genau klappt denn bei dir nicht?


----------



## thE_29 (13. Dez 2004)

Also ich habe ne Funktion

dann habe ich ne Abfrage im Where eine Funktion drin stehen und bekomme immer diesen Fehler

ORA-06575: Package or function DEFLANG is in an invalid state

DEFLANG ist halt meine Funktion, passiert bei allen Funktionen die ich habe 

Und dann gehen die halben Views nicht und vieles geht dann halt nicht....


----------



## abollm (13. Dez 2004)

Also, wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, hast du eine Möglichkeit SQL-Statements von einer Oberfläche / einem sonstigen Tool (TOra) aus abzusetzen.

Wenn du das machst, erhältst du bei der Abfrage bestimmter Funktionen die von dir aufgelistete Fehlermeldung.

Ist das eine normale Function oder eine Package-Function (-> DEFLANG)?

Ich kann dir ein SQL-Skriptum posten, mit dem du alle invaliden Standard-DB-Objekte (Trigger, Views, Packages, Procedures) wieder compilieren und somit in einen gültigen Zustand versetzen kannst. Willst du das haben?


----------



## thE_29 (13. Dez 2004)

So, jetzt gehts, bei der Funtkion hat was net gepasst, da ein Enter zu wenig war


----------



## thE_29 (13. Dez 2004)

@abollm: das sind von mir gemachte Funktionen  (bzw von einem Skript)


----------



## abollm (13. Dez 2004)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So, jetzt gehts, bei der Funtkion hat was net gepasst, da ein Enter zu wenig war



Dann vergiss mein Posting oben.


----------



## abollm (13. Dez 2004)

@thE_29: Das Skript funktioniert auch bei selbst erstellten (Package-)Funktionen.


----------



## thE_29 (13. Dez 2004)

ne, das script von mir (bzw von einem Programm erstellt) hat die Funktionen mit zu wenig Enter versehen, dann hats ihn aufgestellt und es kam der Fehler!

Das Tora Ding ist auf jedenfalls supi


----------

